# 8 ring Celtic knot



## Aces-High (Oct 23, 2017)

Does anyone know of a tutorial for 8 ring Celtic knots?


----------



## mark james (Oct 23, 2017)

Aces-High said:


> Does anyone know of a tutorial for 8 ring Celtic knots?



I'll look!  Get back tomorrow :tongue:!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 23, 2017)

I can barely get a 4 ring to look right. A 8 ring would be murder....


----------



## Brian G (Oct 23, 2017)

The way I approach it is to mill an approximately 125/128" square length of stock to an octagon by using a 45° chamfer bit in a router table.  Then it's no different than making a 4 loop knot.  Okay, maybe a little more anxiety is involved.

Example:  12th Bash Ballpoint Contest

I use a tablesaw with a 1/16" kerf circular saw blade.  Make the knot material as thin as you can, but just a bit thicker than the kerf the blade makes.  Then use a whisper thin spacer to increase the size of the kerf to fit the knot material thickness.

I've been meaning to write a tutorial, but I was interrupted by too many other projects around the house.


----------



## mark james (Oct 23, 2017)

Brian G said:


> The way I approach it is to mill an approximately 125/128" square length of stock to an octagon by using a 45° chamfer bit in a router table.  Then it's no different than making a 4 loop knot.  Okay, maybe a little more anxiety is involved.
> 
> Example:  12th Bash Ballpoint Contest
> 
> ...



G'Day, Brian!  Ya beat me to to post the info...  Glad you were peeking!

As an aside; posting the specifics, will help; but not insure success...  Practice, practice, practice

Oh, Have Fun! 

(Still a brilliant pen that I envy!!!   Cheers Mate!).


----------



## chartle (Oct 24, 2017)

Making a thick pen with a steep angle also helps. Too thin or too shallow and its a Celtic lump.


----------



## Pierre--- (Oct 24, 2017)

You may cut an octagon, then cut without going through, stop a wee before having two pieces, this way the knot will stay in alignment.


----------

